# Regular vehicle inspection?



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello,
I was informed that I had missed a regular (two-yearly) vehicle inspection (May 2016) and am returning to Italy from Portugal to get that done and eventually sell the vehicle in Italy. I have a few questions regarding this scenario:

1. Can I get the vehicle inspected anywhere in Italy? i.e. I do not have to go back to the area that was my original address?

2. Is there a fine for being late?

3. Does the inspection have to be done before selling the vehicle?

4. What does it involve? Do I go to a local mechanic to get it inspected, then take the inspection report to the PRA or transport department?

Thanks in advance!

PS - I could only get back into this Italian forum by using my Portugal forum username. Currently, this website does not allow me to regenerate the password, or offer the correct verification window. I have written to the organisers of this site about this but have received no reply.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

portugaldreaming said:


> Hello,
> I was informed that I had missed a regular (two-yearly) vehicle inspection (May 2016) and am returning to Italy from Portugal to get that done and eventually sell the vehicle in Italy. I have a few questions regarding this scenario:
> 
> 1. Can I get the vehicle inspected anywhere in Italy? i.e. I do not have to go back to the area that was my original address?
> ...


It is called a Revisione and can be done anywhere as far as I know, I'm sure there will be fines for being late and I doubt anyone would buy it without it being done. Take it to a garage that is signed to say they do such, have a look here for more information.


----------



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

thanks for that! One other thing that just came to mind, is there a problem with selling the vehicle if I have let my residency lapse just recently? I know that to buy a car in Italy you have to be a resident so was wondering about selling?


----------



## Cucciolo (Oct 5, 2016)

portugaldreaming said:


> thanks for that! One other thing that just came to mind, is there a problem with selling the vehicle if I have let my residency lapse just recently? I know that to buy a car in Italy you have to be a resident so was wondering about selling?


What do you mean by letting your residency lapse? You surrendered your permesso di soggiorno?


----------



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

thats right, I decided not to live in Italy. Selling the vehicle in Italy is the last stage of that process.


----------



## Cucciolo (Oct 5, 2016)

portugaldreaming said:


> thats right, I decided not to live in Italy. Selling the vehicle in Italy is the last stage of that process.


It's a tricky one. You'll need to provide ID when selling, at least a Carta d'Identita and, obviously, your Codice Fiscale. As well as declare your address on the documentation.

Beyond that, presumably you will re-enter Italy for the Revisione and organise the sale on the 3-month stay basis?


----------



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Funny that, my ID and Codice Fiscale was stolen in France in June along with a whole lot of other things, but I have digital copies. I also have a recent tax return completed with my accountant that can prove who I am. I have the address of a close friend that was on all the documentation. I have a British passport too, so for now, I can stay as long as I like, though three months is about what I am planning. I also know an English speaking guy who works in the transport dept. where the vehicle was originally registered, so he can be called upon if need be. He has been advising me recently too but did not know about the residency thing.


----------



## Cucciolo (Oct 5, 2016)

portugaldreaming said:


> Funny that, my ID and Codice Fiscale was stolen in France in June along with a whole lot of other things, but I have digital copies. I also have a recent tax return completed with my accountant that can prove who I am. I have the address of a close friend that was on all the documentation. I have a British passport too, so for now, I can stay as long as I like, though three months is about what I am planning. I also know an English speaking guy who works in the transport dept. where the vehicle was originally registered, so he can be called upon if need be. He has been advising me recently too but did not know about the residency thing.


You have everything except residency, and I'm assuming you need that to sell, just as you need it to buy. A fair assumption. All you can do is give it a try. Are you planning to sell privately or to a dealer?


----------



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

privately. yep I will take my chances!


----------

